# Benefiber v. lactulose



## lbc (Nov 2, 2001)

Has anyone tried the new Benefiber that just became available? With what results? What about lactulose? Is it effective? What are the side effects?


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Just curious as to what lactulose is?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have tried the Benefiber. It didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Lactulose is a syrup made of a type of sugar that doesn't digest in your colon. The same type of sugar that prune juice is made out of. It is supposed to help relieve constipation. Although, I was on it for a month and it just caused lots of gas and bloating. Didn't really help me with the constipation. I haVe not tried benefiber.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

benefiber has an entirely different mecahanism than metamucil and I'm trying it after my doctor told me the metamucil became a problem due to the effects of the zelmac I tried.tom


----------



## mdphd2b (Mar 29, 2002)

I am using benefiber. It is really just for extra fiber, so you have to take it regularly in large enough amounts, which I have not done enough to gain regularity. Having said that, it has no gritty taste or texture, and you really can put it in water without tasting it. It has also been shown in research studies to alter your bowel flora over extended use, which may help decrease flatulence in the long term. So, I thik it's worth it. Lactulose is just a osmole that forces the poop out - no therapeutic benefit and i doubt a long term solution


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

where did you see the research studies on altering flora? This is a probiotic kind of effect and when I called for information they told me it was just guar gum.tom


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Benefiber hasnt done much...but then again i just found out about this IBS thing...I dont know what i'm suppose to be feeling?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

they never tell you that. have you been diagnosed with IBS or just read about it?tom


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

On the website for Benefiber, http://www.scisoc.org/aacc/funcfood/profiles/novartis.htm there's a little chart which claims that "The administration of Benefiber significantly increased the count of Bifidobacterium spp and percentage of species in the total count." I take it that's supposed to be a good thing. Like Tom, I'm curious how this could be possible. Anyone else who's used this and would like to comment?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I wish they would be more informative. they would only tell me it contains guar gum and from what you posted it sounds a little like there's also some kind of probiotic?tom


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I tried it and notied sharp shooting pains in my tummy. (I suffer from D) It gave me an attack!!! Im pretty sure it was the benefiber, but Im ganna have to try again to make sure. Anyone notice this?Amanda


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I have been on the lactulose syrup for about 2 months now and it is working well for me. My doctor told me that it is not habit forming and it does not make you have a bowel movement it only softens your stools. He also told me I could be on it indefinately that it was safe to use long term.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

where do you get lactulose from. i have recently started with a new dr. and i have been using perdiem and it has been helping me.


----------

